
Google announces hate crime news index - dfps
https://www.propublica.org/article/track-news-stories-about-hate-with-the-documenting-hate-news-index
======
dfps
(Seeking Alpha) Google announces the Documenting Hate News Index, a
cooperation between Google News lab, Pitch Interactive, and ProPublica to use
machine learning to track and report on hate crimes around the country.

The project utilizes Google Cloud Natural Language API to scrape the prior six
months of Google News for stories on hate crimes, biases, or related abuses
and creates a visual tool that makes the information easier for reporters to
use.

------
gonmf
Hate crimes are nonsense. If something wasn't a crime without the hate part,
why should it be with it, when hating others is legal.

~~~
mayank
The same reason why you have first-degree and second-degree manslaughter, for
example. Intent counts.

------
alexandercrohde
I don't understand is this is meant to be an index of crime-reports (public
information) or of news-stories. It sounds like the latter, but if you're only
focusing on the media and not the underlying incidents it's hard to draw valid
epidemiological conclusions.

~~~
dfps
Relevant: YouTube admits 'wrong call' over deletion of Syrian war crime videos
[http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/youtube-admits-wrong-
call-...](http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/youtube-admits-wrong-call-over-
deletion-syrian-war-crime-videos-1140126078)

------
KekDemaga
It seems to be a index as in a index in a textbook as opposed to an index like
the DOW from what I can see. I'd like to see something more along those lines
for comparisons sake.

------
PeachPlum
Google the gatekeepers, deciding the undecidable.

I find this dangerous.

~~~
willstrafach
As it is described, if I understand correctly, they are not deciding anything.

~~~
PeachPlum
Because Google has an agenda, I think perhaps that colours my judgement.

But while we're here let's have a quick look at

[http://www.fakehatecrimes.org/](http://www.fakehatecrimes.org/)

